# Art of War FC



## ronin7411 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just found out that MMA is actually being sanctioning by the Chinese government but only if the organization is willing to fight under China's own Art of War Unified Rules. I've watched some of their videos and personally I like Art of War Unified Rules MMA myself because you can strike a downed opponent with kicks, knees, elbows, or punches. You can also face stomp and do things that Unified and Shooto Rules MMA fighters aren't allowed to do that Art of War Unified Rules MMA allows you to do in their events. The only promotion in China that is backed by the Chinese government so ironically named is Art of War Fighting Championship these guy's bouts are great and along with tough. Check these guys out everyone and let me know what you do think of them along with if they ever decided to go beyond China would they ever be one of the big dogs like the UFC or Strikeforce.











http://www.artofwarfc.cn/

http://www.youtube.com/user/artofwarfc


----------

